

Japan's BitCellar Raises $5M for Photo/Cloud Storage Pre-launch - flocial
http://www.thebitcellar.com/press/20120427.html

======
DS12
Excellent！

------
kambara
$5M

------
hero17
great!

------
shao
cool!

